# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  راستچین کردن عنوان و جدول در HTML

## delphi_programmer_2010

سلام.کمک کنید.میخوام عنوان راستچین بشه و جدول هم در سمت راست صفحه قرار بگیره و اعداد فارسی نمایش داده بشن.اگر ممکنه کد من رو اصلاح کنید.


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1256" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<style type="text/css">
body,td,th {
 font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
 font-size: 16px;
 font-weight:bold;
}
h2{font-size:27px;}
</style>
</head>
<body>
 <br style="clear:both" />
        <div class="col-12">
         <h2 class="topictitle">مشکل در راست چین کردن عنوان و متن پست </h2>
 
<table border="1">
<tr>
  <th  colspan="3">کارمندان بانک دي</th>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td align="right" nowrap>مریم</td> <td align="right" nowrap>نام</td>
</tr>
<tr>
   <td align="right" nowrap>کاظمی</td> <td align="right" nowrap>نام خانوادگی </td>
</tr>
  <td align="right" nowrap>09120000</td> <td align="right" nowrap>تلفن</td>
<tr>
  <td align="right" nowrap>تهران</td> <td align="right" nowrap>آدرس</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

----------


## b.paseban

سلام دوست عزیز.
توی تگ body  خاصیت dir رو rtl کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## delphi_programmer_2010

حالا میخوام اندازه ستون هام پهن تر بشه.چطور تنظیم کنم؟

----------


## b.paseban

توی تگ td
width="300px"

----------


## maysam.m

پیشنهاد میکنم برای انجام چنین کارهای ساده ای از نرم افزارهایی مثل:
Microsoft Front Page Or Adobe DreamViewer
استفاده کنید.

----------

